# Spilo ?



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I have had him since .5" and he is now 4" roughly!! Is he a spilo i have a camera phone so this is the best on a fish i can get and he dosn't look like any spilo pics i look at!!! Frank Help!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Another


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Help everyone!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Please help everyone


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

either a spilo or a maculatus, nice fish though


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

you HAVE to get something clearer than this, I can't make it up.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it's S. spilopleura , there seems to be a slight humeral spot in both pictures.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Its a spilo and Edit button x d x ..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spilo


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=20878

Does he look like mine?







If so then either a spilo or a mac.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

he has no humeral spot!! Would that mean he is a Maculatus?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Some spilos dont develop humeral spots till they are a bit more mature .. cant remember where i heard that from. Some are obvious while others are very very faint.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> he has no humeral spot!! Would that mean he is a Maculatus?










does he have a hyaline edge at ht edge of the tail


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Is that what he looks like? Mine doesn't have a humeral spot either.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

no hyline edge


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

no hyline edge


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Maculatus right?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I doubt that you have a mac. Your "unidentified fish" looks just like my spilo and just like almost every body elses. Look at kouma's mac pic in POTM poll last month. That is a good maculatus to base it off of. From what i can see, your fish's jaw is a bit diff from his. But then again , you have blurry pics so we can't identify that well


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

and this?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

the tail


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Rhom is my bet


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Now rhom is added in the mix oh crap!!!


----------

